# Dossiers Yosemite… en un peu moins flashy.



## Niconemo (31 Mars 2015)

Je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à _la couleur_ des dossiers de Yosemite. J'aime bien par contre_ la forme_ des dossiers qui font très _Classic_ en petit. Et comme apparemment, je ne suis loin d'être le seul à détester cette couleur et que rien n'est prévu de ce côté là pour la 10.3…

Pour ceux que ça intéresse (comme je ne les ai pas trouvées ailleurs) je mets à disposition les icônes en version désaturées (simple désaturation de 50% des .icns originaux) il y a aussi les icônes des dossiers Dropbox : lien de téléchargement.

Pour les installer, il suffit d'utiliser LiteIcon. Pour Dropbox, les .icns sont dans le dossier ressources du package de l'application.


----------



## bdlapierre (31 Mars 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à la couleur des dossiers de Yosemite. J'aime bien la forme des dossiers par contre qui font très _Classic_ en petit. Et comme apparemment, je ne suis loin d'être le seul à détester cette couleur et que rien n'est prévu de ce côté là pour la 10.3…
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse (comme je ne les ai pas trouvées ailleurs) je mets à disposition les icônes en version désaturées (simple désaturation de 50% des .icns originaux) il y a aussi les icônes des dossiers Dropbox : lien de téléchargement.
> 
> Pour les installer, il suffit d'utiliser LiteIcon. Pour Dropbox, les .icns sont dans le dossier ressources du package de l'application.



Merci !

Moi j'aime bien le fait que ça donne un contraste très visuel, très Mac finalement dans l'esprit.
Alors que la transparence des barres de menus fait furieusement penser à Windows...


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mars 2015)

bdlapierre a dit:


> très Mac finalement


Très Mac ? Je fréquente ce Mac depuis une vingtaine d'année et je n'ai pas encore vu ce côté de sa personnalité… Moi je trouve que ça fait très Windows XP ce bleu : il ne manque que le gazon vert en bas ! 

Mais le problème, plus sérieusement, c'est que dans une utilisation quotidienne prolongée (professionnelle, etc.) ça nuit vraiment : en mode liste le regard est heurté sur ces icônes dont la tonalité est beaucoup plus dense que les icônes de documents ou d'aperçu…


----------



## bdlapierre (31 Mars 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> Très Mac ? Je fréquente ce Mac depuis une vingtaine d'année et je n'ai pas encore vu ce côté de sa personnalité… Moi je trouve que ça fait très Windows XP ce bleu : il ne manque que le gazon vert en bas !
> 
> Mais le problème, plus sérieusement, c'est que dans une utilisation quotidienne prolongée (professionnelle, etc.) ça nuit vraiment : en mode liste le regard est heurté sur ces icônes dont la tonalité est beaucoup plus dense que les icônes de documents ou d'aperçu…



Je n'en suis pas à une utilisation prolongée, je découvre Yosemite, je vérifierai si ça me gêne pour l'utilisation en mode liste.
En tous les cas merci encore de partager ton travail.

Je fréquente Mac depuis 1992, ou il y avait à l'époque la logique P.C pour les fondus de la ligne de commande, et le mac pour les graphistes et artistes  avec son côté logique visuelle.
(Une icône de corbeille pour la corbeille, ce que j'ai pu me faire pourrir par les Pcistes de l'inutilité du truc, il suffisait de taper la commande idoine pour jeter à la corbeille).
Ce que je reproche aux évolutions d'interfaces de ces dernières années de Mac Osx, c'est l'oubli de la lisibilité graphique :
 -Les étiquettes de couleurs en forme de point moins visuelles que les lignes de couleurs pour le tri
- Dans le moniteur d'activité, le camembert coloré était plus clair pour représenter l'utilisation mémoire dans d'anciens systèmes.
- Les icônes grises des fenêtres moins lisibles que les anciennes icônes colorées.

Donc le bleu des dossiers, peu importe leur esthétique ou leur connotation XP,
 je retrouvais un poil l'esprit graphique et visible du mac en mode icône.
Si ma vue baisse encore, la prochaine fois il leur faudra utiliser du rouge vif ;-)


----------



## Niconemo (1 Avril 2015)

J'ai fait une 2e version intermédiaire un peu moins désaturée et un peu plus contrastée (l'ancienne version reste disponible)  :

*Lien de téléchargement (version "YosemiteLite" présentée ci-dessous).*
Et pour rappel, le lien de téléchargement de la version "YosemiteUnsaturated" du premier post.

*Les icônes :*






*Et voilà ce que ça donne dans le Finder :*


----------



## bdlapierre (1 Avril 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> J'ai fait une 2e version intermédiaire un peu moins désaturée et un peu plus contrastée (l'ancienne version reste disponible)  :
> 
> *Lien de téléchargement (version "YosemiteLite" présentée ci-dessous).*
> Et pour rappel, le lien de téléchargement de la version "YosemiteUnsaturated" du premier post.
> ...


très cool, merci !


----------

